# Proyecto: Construcción de bafles para equipos móviles.



## Pablo16 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hola compañeros.

Este post tiene la finalidad de mostrar como progresa un proyecto que estamos arrancando por acá. 

Se trata de la construcción de equipos de audio moviles para fiestas, 3 de estos equipos(por ahora), que sean compactos para que puedan caber en un automovil y que tengan buena calidad de sonido.

Cada uno estará formado por:

-2 bafles para bajos con woofer de 15"
-2 bafles para medios/agudos con un woofer de 10'' y un driver de 1''

Elección de las bocinas:

Esto lo hice basandome en las caracteristicas, principalmente respuesta en frecuencia y sensibilidad. Por que Eminence? porque la marca me gustó desde que la probé, y porque hay mucha disponibilidad con algunos proveedores. Claro que para los woofer de bajos hubiera bien podido escoger unos Beyma 15G40 o algo así, pero cuestan mas de 320 USD cada uno, y se sale de mi alcance.

*- Woofer 15'' Eminence Kappa Pro 15A:* http://www.eminence.com/speakers/speaker-detail/?model=Kappa_Pro_15A

*- Woofer 10'' Eminence Delta 10A:* http://www.eminence.com/speakers/speaker-detail/?model=Delta_10A

*- Driver 1'' Eminence PSD2002:* http://www.eminence.com/speakers/driver-detail/?model=PSD2002

Todo estará manejado en pasivo, con crossover de 3 vías (gracias al amigo juanfilas por colaborar con este proyecto).

Hasta ahora solo está calculado el volumen del bafle para bajos con la ayuda de WinISD.












Espero para el lunes ya estar cortando el MDF para los bajos y tener casi listo el diseño de los medios/agudos.

Lo que no tengo aún bien claro es a que frecuencias va a cortar el crossover, pensaba cortar los bajos a 250 Hz aproximadamente. 

Sugerencias, reclamaciones jaja y toda clase de ayuda es bienvenida. 

Saludos y continuará.


----------



## manuu_bsb (Jul 15, 2011)

Pablo, te comento que yo durante un par de años trabajé de dj pasando musica en cuanta fiesta y cumpleaños había, y hubo un momento en el que pude hacer unas cajas con unos Eminence y, al no tener muchos conocimientos, las hice con la mitad de la prolijidad que se debería hacer.. básicamente, las hice a ojímetro jajaja

A pesar de hacerlas a ojímetro el sonido que logré sacarles fue espectacular, asique seguí así que no te van a defraudar esos parlantes!
Mientras trabajaba, yo los sub los cortaba a 150 - 180hz, debido a que si voy a exigirlos 8 o 9 horas que es lo que dura una fiesta, perfiero disminuir un poco el rango de frecuencias para no correr el riesgo de quemarlos! Pero esa es mi opinión, ya que acá en Argentina los Eminence salen un buen dinero!

Un saludo, y esperamos más imágenes de la construcción!


----------



## Pablo16 (Jul 15, 2011)

hola manuu, tambien tengo unos bafles con Eminence a ojímetro jaja y suenan incluso mejor que algunas otras marcas comerciales, pero si voy a invertir en esto vale la pena hacerlo bien.

Tienes razon con la frecuencia de corte de los bajos, pero tampoco quiero cargarle tanto a los medios, basandome en la grafica del winisd a 200 Hz parece una buena opcion para cortar.

Estaré poniendo fotos de la construcción.

saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 15, 2011)

El problema es que la idea es cortarlos por ahora en pasivo, asi que seguramente la frecuencia de corte va a ser bastante alta (del orden de 350hz) ya que si no la bobina en serie seria imposible, siempre en subs conviene cortar en activo, pero pablo no puede por ahora. El crossover vamos a intentar que quede simple y eficiente para no matar la sensibilidad de los woofers, por suerte el parlante de graves tiene 2db mas de sensibilidad que el de medios, así que esto va a ayudar con la perdida de sensibilidad de una bobina tan grande.

Saludos


----------



## nachoti (Jul 15, 2011)

Saludos cordiales a todos,

Yo también ando interesado en armar algo similar, pero para los satélites deseo usar parlantes de 12", ya que me dan mejores graves y los puedo usar "full rango" cuando así lo requiera, por ejemplo para conferencias y similares, (he notado que tienen mejor comportamiento en graves que los de 10") y las cajas no quedan muy grandes.
Para el sub con Eminence vengo analizando este proyecto:

http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-15q.html

Está diseñado para parlantes Eminence y se ve que estas cajas híbridas tienen buen rendimiento. Pienso usar Eminence Kappa 15LF, su costo es más o menos manejable acá en Colombia.

Lo trabajaré biamplificado con corte para el sub en 125Hz (utilizaré el filtro activo para sistemas 2.1 que aparece en el foro)  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/crossover-linkwitz-riley-sistemas-2-1-a-29193/  y filtro pasivo en la caja del satélite con corte en unos 2500Hz, esto último podrá variar dependiendo de los altavoces que finalmente llegue a usar.

Los subs los moveré con mi viejo amigo Peavey CS800X en puente a 4 ohms  y para los satélites utilizaré este circuito posteado acá en el foro por Tupolev:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-mosfet-irfp250n-19360/ 

Dentro de poco emprenderé este proyecto y espero mostrar mis avances.


Otra alternativa que tengo en mente, si se me dificulta la fabricación del Cubo15, es hacer una caja Reflex siguiendo las instrucciones que aparecen en la página Web de Eminence para el Kappa15LF y utilizar el Sub para meter dentro los satélites y formar un sistema tipo canguro y así ocupar menos espacio en mi auto.Que tal la idea??, acepto opiniones al respecto, a mí me parece una alternativa llamativa. Aclaro que esto lo vi en unos parlantes italianos:

http://89.96.202.198/documents/Z1BR_NUL0003R00.pdf


Cordial saludo.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 15, 2011)

yo creo que 2500hz con un 12´´ va a ser imposible, buscate un driver bueno con diafragma de 2´´ que baje hasta 1000hz y ahí si vas a poder meter un 12, la idea con el de 10´´ es cortarlo a algo de 1800hz que ya es mucho de por si....


----------



## nachoti (Jul 16, 2011)

Gracias juanfilas por la sugerencia, fíjate que estaba pensando en este parlante de 12" para el satélite:

http://www.eminence.com/pdf/Delta_Pro_12A.pdf

Según su hoja de datos tiene un rango de frecuencias de 52Hz-4,5Khz, creo que con esto podría cortarlo a unos 2200Hz, de paso evito cortar tan abajo el driver y así lo protejo un poco. Otra cosa que me agrada de este Eminence son sus 99,2dB de sensibilidad.

Cordial saludo.


----------



## Pablo16 (Jul 16, 2011)

Esos Delta 12A ya los tengo probados y son muy buenos, actualmente los tengo funcionando, usandolos en sesiones de mas de 5 horas y nunca han dado problemas.

Aclaro que los Delta *Pro* 12A son aún mejores que los míos, por si te sirve como referencia jajaja.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 16, 2011)

Si nacho suben hasta 4,5khz ,yo tengo unos EV de 15 que suben también un montón, pero re irregular y super direccional, la idea es tener un sistema profesional, que todo el mundo escuche bien, no solo los que están adelante del bafle, y con respuesta lo mas plana posible...
LA ruptura de esos conos anda en el orden de 1.5khz o menos


----------



## nachoti (Jul 17, 2011)

Upssss!!

Gracias juan por el comentario. Siendo así, tendré que revalorar el proyecto de satélites con 12" y optar por un 10" sacrificando en ese caso el mejor desempeño en graves del 12", ya que la idea es usar los satélites solos cuando sea necesario. Por otro lado, el inconveniente con el driver de 2" es que acá en Colombia son muy costosos y no siempre amerita exponer un altavoz de estos a cualquier manitas que opera los equipos como una aplanadora (clip todo el tiempo sin importar nada) y con un corte tan bajo en el driver esto sería un riesgo.

Analizaré nuevamente mis opciones y gracias por las recomendaciones.

Cordial saludo.


----------



## Pablo16 (Jul 17, 2011)

nachoti, tienes estos que van desde 800 Hz hasta 20,000 Hz

http://www.eminence.com/speakers/driver-detail/?model=PSD3006

Aunque si son mucho mas costosos


----------



## Pablo16 (Jul 17, 2011)

Estoy bosquejando el diseño de los bafles de medios/agudos, que tal se ve esto?

La idea es hacerlo asi compacto, y que las aristas, almenos las frontales esten redondeadas, basandome un poco en lo que leí en el tema de los monitores sobre la difraccion por borde, que no estoy seguro si aplica en este caso por el difusor que lleva el driver.






Opiniones, sugerencias adelante

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 18, 2011)

El tema del diseño es mas arte que ciencia, esta bien lo que hiciste con los bordes, asi que si a VOS te gusta dale para adelante.

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Jul 18, 2011)

Si los hago con bordes rectos voy a tener algun problema?

Preferiria bordes rectos, para no tener que estar cortando angulos.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 18, 2011)

No pasa nada mientras lo hagas lo mas fino posible, igualmente redondea lo que mas puedas con lija


----------

